# Stinger I CNC Router



## wayneo (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been looking at the Stinger CNC router made by CAMaster. I like the Stinger I with a cut area of 25"x36"x5".

I am just checking to see if anyone in the forum has one of the routers or has ever seen one of these machines in person.

Thanks,

Wayneo:


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

One of my clients has one. It is built heavy duty. I would buy one if I were in the market.

Bill


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

We have one and It works great.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

Can we see a picture


----------



## wayneo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Stinger I Picture*

Here is a picture of the Stinger I that I have attached.

Check it out on their website.

I would love to have one with the recoil lathe.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I wish we had the bit changer just to save me a bit of time but I love what we can do with it. Wish I had one at home too.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is a picture of a friend's setup.


----------



## wayneo (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your picture of your friend's machine. He has a good looking set up.


----------



## wayneo (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes the bit changer would be a great option.


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

*3D carver to Bj*

I like the way this works and your right it is a whole lot less to invest . If I used Oak that is mostly what kind of wood I got . Will these kind of carving designs look right on Oak ? I am just not sure how it will look on Oak . So do I just try it or can I see a carving on oak ? Gene


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Oak is a good media to carve I carve a lot of oak


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

We use oak and it always looks good. All depends on what look you want. In Aspire you can change the look to show oak. It would be under tool path list. After you run the rough cut there is a place to change the wood shown. Same with finish cut. Hope this helps.


----------

